# Poachers on bay



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome steve. Glad they got busted.no reason to poach.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sad case but glad they got pinched. Now lets hope they dont get a wrist slap.
Great work Steve!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

CO said they stopped them last night. Didnt give me any details, but sounded like something happened or they had suspicions of something. a stringer of dead redheads delivered to their door opened them up I guess. I figured just by calling in nothing would happen but increased patrols at the very least. They are putting me in for a reward fee, but I told leo I just wanted to help. Maybe its the guys who opened up shooting at 645 sat morning lol


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

excellent follow thru Steve. Maybe the the co will post his mug shot for us to see? Great job


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

What most people don't realize that many more poaching cases can be solved by simply calling the RAP line. Nice work!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

bheary said:


> What most people don't realize that many more poaching cases can be solved by simply calling the RAP line. Nice work!


exactly, I just hope these guys learn their lesson and when they come back they help to change it further, calling the line themselves, or getting the cell numbers of their local CO's and calling them up when something is wrong...unfortunately recidivism runs rampant in all aspects of the criminal justice system, they will probly be violating again, and very soon.

but a nice lesson for everyone, just give a call...unlike 911 it doesn't cost ya nothing to call the rap line, and it might help stop something bugging ya out there.

nice job Mr. lightning.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> Good news, my rap call and numerous online posts led to a confession. CO just called me, they got the poachers.


Excellent Job!

I'll admit that I thought my call to RAP last year would fall on deaf ears. I was scouting some public land the Saturday morning before the south opener with the dog. I think I messed my pants when I had shots going off 45 mins before sunrise 100 yards from me. Watch 2 guys take about 10 ducks, fill their hulls with water and pitch them into the marsh. I got out of there before they got a couple of dekes and mojos taken down.

On the way out I snapped pics of the plates in the parking lot. When you have a specialty plate on your truck and are obviously taking game out of season it burns me. Yup, if you're reading this you know who you are and it is also why I called you a few choice words on the note I left on your truck.

Anyways, called RAP. Got a direct call back from the CO and he asked that I text the pics to him of the plates along with descriptions. I about fell out of my chair when he called the next day with an update of his efforts and then mid week to say that he was able to obtain confessions.

Made a believer out of me...and these guys got nailed for taking game out of season and over limits. Idiots. I wouldn't be afraid to call again if the unfortunate opportunity came up.

Great job!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job Steve. If people don't call criminals would very rarely get caught. When crimes get reported at least there is a chance criminals will get caught.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Way to go! I love a story with a happy ending.
You should decorate your boat the same way a fighter pilot does each time you "shoot down" a poacher


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

LumberJ said:


> Way to go! I love a story with a happy ending.
> You should decorate your boat the same way a fighter pilot does each time you "shoot down" a poacher


Lol my first notch in boat lol.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Unfortunately:

Probably $500 fine and lost privileges for the rest of the year.
They'll cry poor mouth and the judge will be lenient.

Light punishment is no deterrent.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Good Job SS.....


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

That is disgusting... I can't stand people that openly kill divers or sea ducks and throw them away. If you don't like the taste, then don't shoot. I can almost understand accidentally shooting a merg and not wanting to eat it, but 18 Redheads... come on?



sswhitelightning said:


> Good news, my rap call and numerous online posts led to a confession. CO just called me, they got the poachers.


Good to hear they got caught....

I wonder why the posts would cause them to confess... sounds like they are retarded.


----------



## grassmaster (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't jump to conclusions, I once laid my Benelli against a fence by the side of the road so I could grab a limit of January honkers for a picture, yup- it was still there two days later.
there could have been 6 guys and they took pictures and told junior to throw the ducks in the boat.
you want to see won-ton waste go spring snow goose hunting, there's dead snow geese in every ditch


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

If their were 6 guys your still over your limit only aloud 2 per day . You still three guys short still a poacher .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

WoodyMG said:


> That is disgusting... I can't stand people that openly kill divers or sea ducks and throw them away. If you don't like the taste, then don't shoot. I can almost understand accidentally shooting a merg and not wanting to eat it, but 18 Redheads... come on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The conservstion officers at their doorstep with 18 dead redheads caused confession.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

sswhitelightning said:


> The conservstion officers at their doorstep with 18 dead redheads caused confession.



OH! I read that like they read your post and decided to voluntarily head down to the station and turn themselves in.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad that they found the s***heads. Nice work! During the opener the group next to us shot a lot of birds and didn't retrieve anything out past 30 yards. I found a couple of dead birds once they left. (Happily added those to my strap) I wish I would have realized sooner what was happening so I could RAP them.


----------



## redhead_hunter (Dec 30, 2010)

I know that launch been using it since I was a little kid. Yeah this is crap. I sit out there all season watching guys shoot round after round of birds and quite a few never chase birds after they shoot. I walked the shore line last year and shot my limit of ducks just off of cripples that were sitting on shore. And I know I picked up just as many dead ones that guys dont chase. I know there's been a lot of guys that shoot over there limits out there and the c.os aren't around. Makes my blood boil. But they're way under manned and there's nothing they can do about that. I wish the feds sat in the bay a lot more


----------



## jdcherry (May 31, 2012)

Press release on incident:


Two Kawkawlin men, both 22 years old, were ticketed Tuesday, Oct. 14, for being over the bag limit for redhead ducks, according to Michigan Department of Natural Resources conservation officers who investigated the incident.

At approximately 8:30 p.m. Monday, Oct. 13, conservation officer Nick Atkin was at the Pine River Boating Access Site in Arenac County checking waterfowl hunters when he encountered the pair. He noted they were acting nervous when he spoke to them, but because of the darkness and fog he couldnt see that the pair allegedly hid a stringer of 18 redhead ducks under the boat dock at the site. The bag limit for redheads is two per hunter. When the hunters arrived on shore with their boat, Officer Atkin noted they had two redhead ducks in the boat with them.

On Tuesday, the DNR received a Report All Poaching (RAP) Line complaint from a hunter who found a stringer of 18 redhead ducks shoved underneath the boat dock at the access site. Officer Atkin, along with conservation officer Phil Hudson, then tracked down the hunters Atkin had encountered the previous night and obtained a confession from them that they shot 20 redhead ducks while hunting that day.

The men were ticketed for being over the bag limit for redhead ducks and face restitution payments to the Game and Fish Protection Fund of $100 to $500 per duck. They have previous waterfowl hunting violations, according to the officers. 

This case is another example of how it pays to call the RAP Line, said Lt. Glenn Gutierrez. Anytime you are outdoors and find evidence of a violation, you should call the RAP Line so our officers can investigate it.

Any fish, game or natural resources violation can be anonymously reported to the DNRs RAP Line at 800-292-7800. Information also can be reported online on the DNRs website. Information leading to an arrest and conviction is eligible for a cash reward funded by the Game and Fish Protection Fund. 

The men have 10 days to appear in 81st District Court in Arenac County to pay their fines and restitution


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

"They have previous waterfowl hunting violations"

Why doesn't this shock me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

*An assist by Mich. Waterfowler's own White Lightning! Should have got some press!*

Recidivism shows they should lose their privileges for life.

Knew it was young locals...


----------



## dt7 (Dec 3, 2008)

"They have previous waterfowl violations"!!! THEY SHOULD NEVER HUNT OR FISH AGAIN! Once a poacher... always a poacher... I know I'm over reacting but this stuff makes my blood boil! Nice assist on catching the scum

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stacker (Oct 24, 2013)

Wan ton waste

Define,

Shooting birds and in no way making a valid attempt at retrieval.

Shooting birds, retrieving, and disposing of them is not wan ton waste.


----------



## gr8lakefisher (Jan 17, 2009)

They should get $500 per bird each guy. And no further hunting privileges. Scumbags.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Usually...,

Repeat wildlife offending individuals receive increasing levels of fines. If it is not their first time there will most likely be some type of forfeiture along with cash fines.

Ken


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Ken Martin said:


> Usually...,
> 
> Repeat wildlife offending individuals receive increasing levels of fines. If it is not their first time there will most likely be some type of forfeiture along with cash fines.
> 
> Ken


I always thought on over limit or illegal taking of game it was mandatory they loose hunting rights for 1-3 years even if its their first offense.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

sswhitelightning said:


> I always thought on over limit or illegal taking of game it was mandatory they loose hunting rights for 1-3 years even if its their first offense.



It should be. At least when they do it to that extent. 
Does anybody know the names of these guys? I'm 20 and live 2 min from Kawkawlin. I probably went to high school with them.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Mlive is running the story on them and incident. Both 22 years old but no names.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

This is for them


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

actually i believe the game law violations got a bump in penalty recently...your gonna see the hammer come on these guys. A kid that used the youth hunt to poach 2 deer this year got fined like $11k back in september due to the increased penalty. These guys should be very nervous.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

I say drop the hammer . They obviously didn't learn the first time, let's make sure it wont happen a third time. My hat is off to whitelighting on the call in.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

It seems like even if they lose their privileges that won't stop them from going out and continuing to hunt illegally. Hopefully they have some heavy fines coming their way so they can't afford to leave the house.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

The men were ticketed for being over the bag limit for redhead ducks and face restitution payments to the Game and Fish Protection Fund of $100 to $500 per duck, or a total between $1,600 to $8,000. The pair does have previous waterfowl hunting violations, according to the officers..
With previous violations hopefully they get pounded..


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Steve, big thank you for taking your hunting and personal time to do the right thing and making the call to the DNR, I admire you and your respect for our sport. 

When I heard that it was closed out as quickly as it was I was not surprised to hear that Nick was on the case, one of the best CO's in the DNR and glad to have him in our neck of the woods.

You have just earned +1000 points with the waterfowl gods and they can be redeemed anytime this season.


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Steve, big thank you for taking your hunting and personal time to do the right thing and making the call to the DNR, I admire you and your respect for our sport.
> 
> When I heard that it was closed out as quickly as it was I was not surprised to hear that Nick was on the case, one of the best CO's in the DNR and glad to have him in our neck of the woods.
> 
> You have just earned +1000 points with the waterfowl gods and they can be redeemed anytime this season.


From what I understood, CO Phil Hudson was the one who initiated the contact with the poachers. For that, CO Hudson earns +2000 points with the waterfowl Gods!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

There are bulletin boards at many of these public ramps where the DNR posts public service type announcements.

I think it would cool to have them post an article and photographs of the evidence against such perps along with their fines and sentences on these bulletin boards.

It would not be unlike hanging pirates at the entrance of harbors in the 1700s and 1800s or the photographs of dead bandits in the old west.

The perceived risk of getting caught may serve as a deterrent to some perspective violators.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

The DNR sent out this press release yesterday: 

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/d629d1


----------



## gaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

I have been following this thread since Steve made the post. 1st may hats off to you SS for making the call and to the CO that took care of this poaching disgrace quickly. 

One question???? State laws look pretty cut and dry and I do believe they will lower the boom on them. What about Federal Laws???


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Good work by all involved!


----------



## kcaramat (Nov 29, 2009)

Previous waterfowl violations !!! Throw the book at them. They are stealing from all honest sportsmen. $500 a duck and no hunting privleges for life ! Plus confiscation of boat, truck and all hunting equipment.

Sounds like this pair of 22 year olds needs a little military discipline. Let them go hunt ISIS rebels for a couple years. No bag limits over there. We'll see how tough they are with something that shoots back !


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am waiting to see how the courts handle this and evidently they didn't learn anything the first time!


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

500 lashings per bird with saw grass to thoes two punks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

When I found this out I was SO GLADD they got caught.. Just think how many don't...Bothers me to see those birds just plain wasted. They were possible new breeding birds and shooting birds for some. Being repeat offenders I hope the District Court hammers them both...I do know who they are, both downright punks...For sure when they were younger, they didn't have much mentoring or respect...They are not even considered a hunter. Another couple that gives a good hunter a bad rap in the eyes of the public that dislike hunting...


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

kcaramat said:


> Previous waterfowl violations !!! Throw the book at them. They are stealing from all honest sportsmen. $500 a duck and no hunting privleges for life ! Plus confiscation of boat, truck and all hunting equipment.
> 
> Sounds like this pair of 22 year olds needs a little military discipline. Let them go hunt ISIS rebels for a couple years. No bag limits over there. We'll see how tough they are with something that shoots back !


No! The military has enought **** bags left over from the lax standerds of the war. We don't need any more. But I like where your going with the idea.

Dave


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

CougarHunter said:


> It seems like even if they lose their privileges that won't stop them from going out and continuing to hunt illegally. Hopefully they have some heavy fines coming their way so they can't afford to leave the house.


I always laugh at that too. Loss of hunting privileges won't stop poaching scumbags from doing this over and over. They obviously don't care about violating even if they have a license, so why would they care if they didn't have a license. The only way to stop them is to lock them up.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

if they are charged $500 a duck, it will be $9000. They probably do not have the money to pay the fine so their daddy who did not teach them right from wrong, probably poachers themselves, must cough up $9000 or they have to go to jail. Do not know how many days in jail for $9000. when they get out of jail, they probably do it without a license in some remote area that CO's do not petrol very often. I hope they become someone's sweetheart in jail and will never want to go back there again.:lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

grassmaster said:


> Don't jump to conclusions, I once laid my Benelli against a fence by the side of the road so I could grab a limit of January honkers for a picture, yup- it was still there two days later.
> there could have been 6 guys and they took pictures and told junior to throw the ducks in the boat.
> you want to see won-ton waste go spring snow goose hunting, there's dead snow geese in every ditch


Uh....the idiots confessed! Therefore your post holds no water. Nice try though!


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

_If you know their names, then post it here. They need to be disgraced on here as well! I live a county over but work with guys that probably know these punks. They need to be slammed any way possible._


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

lab1 said:


> _If you know their names, then post it here. They need to be disgraced on here as well! I live a county over but work with guys that probably know these punks. They need to be slammed any way possible._


I may post their names after they go thru the court process. Don't want anything to screw it up..I wonder if they have a FAT WALLET.:lol:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

sswhitelightning said:


> They were hidden up in the tall weeds all stringer together


 ok that makes more sense,,,someone must have been at the dock and they didn't want to get busted.


----------

